# 3000 grit sandpaper -- where to get it?



## bmv (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got some scratches on my car that I am trying to touch up using one of the methods that has been posted here. This method requires the use of 3000 grit sandpaper, which i find impossible to find locally (DC area). Is there some online place that sells such sandpaper by the sheet? :dunno: Many thanks.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

bmv said:


> I've got some scratches on my car that I am trying to touch up using one of the methods that has been posted here. This method requires the use of 3000 grit sandpaper, which i find impossible to find locally (DC area). Is there some online place that sells such sandpaper by the sheet? :dunno: Many thanks.


http://www.google.com/

S-2525 Unigrit Finishing Papers 2500 Grit 25 sheets, $22.49. S-3025 Unigrit Finishing Papers 3000 Grit 25 sheets, $25.49 ...
www.sparkleauto.com/meguiars/ auto/professional_unigrit.html

I doubt that many vendors will sell finishing paper by the sheet as the average cost o shiping is $8


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I used the 2000 grit sanding block from here...

I also used the procedure outlined in their how-to article for fixing scratches. The key to success is patience, patience, patience!


----------

